# iPhone holder?



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with an iPhone holder for the top of the dashboard of a 2021 Versa? I am thinking about mounting the iPhone there as a dash cam. Somewhere I saw a holder that uses suction to hold itself to the dashboard. I do not expect a suction device to hold for long. Does anyone have a device that works? TIA


----------



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

johnmark9120 said:


> View attachment 9261
> is this ok


I am reluctant to go with a vent holder. I live in a place that gets hot in the summer. I need my vents.


----------

